# Fun, and useful project



## Keith Hodges (Apr 30, 2013)

My wife had a couple jars she wanted to turn into canisters. The metal lids left a lot to be desired, being bent and rusted. She asked me to see what I could come up with. The lids are made with Red Oak, and the Butterfly's are my wife's favorite kitchen décor. Theirs no sealing, just sets on top of the jar. I'm going to locate some rubber O rings to snug things up a bit. Sugar and flour never last very long around our house anyway, so no spoilage issues. I made these with my CNC router. A fun little project, and maybe a little useful also.


----------



## Gaffboat (Mar 11, 2012)

Clever and they look great.


----------



## Semipro (Mar 22, 2013)

Clever little project nice idea


----------



## DaninVan (Jan 1, 2012)

Wow! Nice craftsmanship, not to mention artistry.


----------



## Peter Harrison45 (Aug 26, 2013)

Oh c'mon !! those butterflies were your idea weren't they
Nice job very clever


----------



## Keith Hodges (Apr 30, 2013)

Dan, I can't take credit on the artistry, that's a carving done on my CNC router. I can put just about any picture I want on these lids.


----------



## phillip.c (Aug 9, 2012)

You might try to wrap some of those giant thick rubber bands around the inner most ring to act as a seal. It might work if you find the correct size.


----------



## OutoftheWoodwork (Oct 4, 2012)

Very Nice, Keith. Love the color of the graphics.


----------



## UlrichJ (Feb 16, 2012)

Very nice!


----------



## papasombre (Sep 22, 2011)

Very nice project, Kieth.

I like the butterflies.


----------



## Knothead47 (Feb 10, 2010)

I was thinking of a shallow groove for the neoprene ring; get a friction fit. We have two glass canisters that has a type of rubber flat wash that sits an angle to seal the canister.


----------



## Keith Hodges (Apr 30, 2013)

The large rubber bands worked. Nice seal.


----------



## scrollsawer13323 (Oct 10, 2013)

Very nice. Thanks for sharing.
Rick Smith
scrollsawer13323


----------

